# A new youngster on board



## Arneken (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello everybody,

Some off you may already know me from other internetforums. For the people who don't a little introduction.

My name is Arne Vangheluwe. I 'm an 18 year old Belgium lad. 2 of my greatgrandfathers fought in both worldwars. In ww1 one greatgrandfather as a Belgian Infanterist and in ww2 the other as an Belgian anti-aircraftgun member. (I'm actually hoping to find some pictures about Belgium AA-guns also.) That and the fact that I'm surrounded with remains off both wars made me interrested in discovering what happened. I'm not saying I know allot but I'm a huge fan off reading so most off the time I'm going to read on this forum.

I'm a big fan of aircrafts (I do live next door to a ww1 and ww2 airfield) so most off the time I'm gonna look things up from that specific.

and for the rest just ask.

Friendly greetings Arne(ken)

ps: My appologies for the sometimes flagrant mistakes in my English. I do admit that my speaking is much better then my writing.

ps2: Don't mind my avatar. it's just a funny piece I found on the net.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 19, 2008)

No worries, Arn. Welcome to the forum!

Major Luftwaffe base at Wevelghem during WWII. Must be interesting the sites around there. Any questions I am sure can be answered somewhere among the threads.


----------



## Arneken (Feb 19, 2008)

Well actually If you didn't know Wevelgem was an military airfield in ww2. you'd just pass it by. A lot off industry is surrounding it. luckely there is a small museum and the currator wrote a book about Wevelgem fluplatz.

but thank you for the welcome


----------



## ccheese (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from one of the old men here. You'll enjoy the place,
I know I do.

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome arne


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Arne,greetings from Poland.


----------



## v2 (Feb 19, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Welcome to the forum Arne,greetings from Poland.



Yes, welcome from Poland!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome. If there are any interesting sites around the airbase, we would love to see some pics.


----------



## Becca (Feb 19, 2008)

I, for one..Like that avatar!  Welcome to the forum. Make yourself at home, just remember to pick up after yourself.


----------



## DBII (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome from Texas. Arneken, I spent 4 days in Belgium one winter. Beautiful place. It was the coldest I have ever been in my life.  

DBII


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Arneken (Feb 19, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Welcome. If there are any interesting sites around the airbase, we would love to see some pics.



I will do. I made some pictures of pilots at wevelgem communal cemetery last week, so I'm going to post those ones.



> I, for one..Like that avatar! Welcome to the forum. Make yourself at home, just remember to pick up after yourself.



I certainly will do  



> I spent 4 days in Belgium one winter. Beautiful place. It was the coldest I have ever been in my life



Yeah sometimes we do got the shivers around here from the cold. But I do guess it's worser in Poland 

greetings.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2008)

Greetings from a Swede in Scotland Arne...

Watch out for the diggers and the other ex colonials....


----------



## Marcel (Feb 19, 2008)

Hallo Arneken,

welkom, ook van je buren in het noorden


----------



## Arneken (Feb 19, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Hallo Arneken,
> 
> welkom, ook van je buren in het noorden



Ha toch iemand van het noorden.8) 

@Lucky. I do ran into some diggers now and then when I'm around ypres.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2008)

Arneken said:


> Yeah sometimes we do got the shivers around here from the cold. But I do guess it's worser in Poland



 It's not true.Our winter is now in USA.
Besides take a trip much more on East you will find out where is the coldest area ,for sure.


----------



## Arneken (Feb 19, 2008)

I quess I will

I do have got a question. pictures of a cemetery off ww2 pilots, where can I post those? I'm talking about pictures like this one:







Friendly greetings Arne(ken)


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2008)

To be honest I don't know.Are these connected with some WW2 events or stories?If yes you can upload them at the Stories section with your story of the pilots.If it is in memory of these pilots you can post it in Aviation section.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 19, 2008)

Google Image Result for http://cache.viewimages.com/xc/3313099.jpg?v=1&c=ViewImages&k=2&d=11B127B063386F61EB9510D508881CCAA55A1E4F32AD3138

Got Belgian AA defence


----------



## Arneken (Feb 19, 2008)

Well Actually I'm a bit surfing online about those guys. Where the fell and all of that. I found some on the cwgc-site. Oké thanks I will see if I can make a good topic off it.

And well why not. Thes topics are the ones I already posted:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/wevelgem-flugplatz-allied-story-11997.html
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/wevelgem-flugplatz-german-story-11996.html
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/world-war-i/marke-ww1-flugplatzen-12003.html

I would be very happy when I find some info in this topic:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/i-only-have-one-my-collection-11998.html

greetings.


----------



## Arneken (Feb 19, 2008)

B-17engineer said:


> Google Image Result for http://cache.viewimages.com/xc/3313099.jpg?v=1&c=ViewImages&k=2&d=11B127B063386F61EB9510D508881CCAA55A1E4F32AD3138
> 
> Got Belgian AA defence




great I found one myself too. WHiii thanks mate !!!

aa- gun.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2008)

I have seen your thread with the Tempest.It's undoubtedly Hawker Tempest but not Typhoon.I've resized the pic and made brightner.Unfortunately there aren't visible new details.Although the roundel on undersides are.
It is very difficult to state where the pic was taken and when.Although the spinner colour can be a clue.It wasn't painted with Sky type S.


----------



## DOUGRD (Feb 19, 2008)

Wurger said:


> It's not true.Our winter is now in USA.
> Besides take a trip much more on East you will find out where is the coldest area ,for sure.



Welcome Arne, right now it's 10:27 pm CST in Minnesota, USA and the temperature is -30C forecast for overnight is -42C with the wind chill factor.
What to trade?


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 20, 2008)

hello Arne, welcome to the forum from one of the Aussie contingent, some of these characters will tell you stories about us.....and....well..... some ARE true


----------



## Heinz (Feb 20, 2008)

repeat SOME 

Hey mate welcome. One young bloke to another.

Nice signature btw. I saw Maiden exactly 2 weeks ago today.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 20, 2008)

Welcome from another Aussie Arne. Enjoy your stay mate.


----------



## A4K (Feb 20, 2008)

Welcome mate from one of Lucky's 'other ex-colonials'! (We're very proud of that 'ex', so much so, the Aussies even named a beer after it- 'XXXX'  )

I've only been to Brügge so far, but I loved the old town centre and bridges,so I have fond memories of Belgium.

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 20, 2008)

A4K said:


> Welcome mate from one of Lucky's 'other ex-colonials'! (We're very proud of that 'ex', so much so, the Aussies even named a beer after it- 'XXXX'  )



And a damn good beer it is too!


----------



## Arneken (Feb 20, 2008)

Wurger said:


> I have seen your thread with the Tempest.It's undoubtedly Hawker Tempest but not Typhoon.I've resized the pic and made brightner.Unfortunately there aren't visible new details.Although the roundel on undersides are.
> It is very difficult to state where the pic was taken and when.Although the spinner colour can be a clue.It wasn't painted with Sky type S.



thanks for the help mate.  

@DOUGRD: No thanks I'm happy with our -2 degrees.  



> Nice signature btw. I saw Maiden exactly 2 weeks ago toda



Where they any good? I'm going to see them on 29th june.

Well I most say thanks to everybody for the warme welcome.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 20, 2008)

They amazing.

Im a massive and fan and walked away with no voice from singing/screaming so much.


A must see band, enjoy!


----------



## Arneken (Feb 21, 2008)

Heinz said:


> They amazing.
> 
> Im a massive and fan and walked away with no voice from singing/screaming so much.
> 
> ...



Thanks I will certainly do !!


----------



## plan_D (Feb 21, 2008)

Welcome to the site. I thought I'd step in here as the colonials seem to be getting noisey with the all the exclamation marks and such.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah they were rather. Welcome.


----------



## wingnuts (Feb 21, 2008)

Welcome Arne, from yet another antipodean resident


----------



## Arneken (Feb 21, 2008)

Seems to me that the aussies and brittains still have got issues  

Well thnaks for you guys to and thanks Gnomey it's because of you if found the site in the first place.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 22, 2008)

Arneken said:


> Where they any good? I'm going to see them on 29th june.
> 
> Well I most say thanks to everybody for the warme welcome.



They put on a massive show. I will be seeing them again at the Wacken Open Air Festival this summer.


----------



## Arneken (Feb 22, 2008)

I do hope to go to Wacken once but bloody hell money is the issue. Already for now I'm going to spend over 250 euro's to festivals alone and that's on daytickets not even fully festivals.

Ah well I thank a empty sky (I'm a non-believer, you know) that Maiden comes for the second time in 2 years to Graspop.


----------



## joy17782 (Feb 22, 2008)

welcome , dont worry the british and aussies are always biteing and showing there teeth, but as far as i can see if i was aussie, i would be mad at the british too!!! hell look at ww1!!!!!!!, and dont mind the spelling, I cant spell anyways!! well have fun and hello from ohio !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 22, 2008)

Arneken said:


> I do hope to go to Wacken once but bloody hell money is the issue. Already for now I'm going to spend over 250 euro's to festivals alone and that's on daytickets not even fully festivals.
> 
> Ah well I thank a empty sky (I'm a non-believer, you know) that Maiden comes for the second time in 2 years to Graspop.



I am hitting 3 festivals this year, with full festival tickets.


----------



## Arneken (Feb 22, 2008)

Must cost you a serieus euro,then. Ahwell I'm just a poor student but donations are always welcome


----------



## Heinz (Feb 22, 2008)

Haha yeah poor student status does suck. 
I have more the problem of lack of bands to spend money on.


----------



## Arneken (Feb 23, 2008)

That can be bugger to. Last week I had to ride more then 100 kilometres to the band I wanted. I know for you aussies and Americans that's peanuts but here in Belgium thats a big distance. Cost you money for the public transportation plus ticket plus drinks = A lot of money.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 23, 2008)

Welcome aboard - I'd be around more if I actually had some free time!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2008)

Arneken said:


> Seems to me that the aussies and brittains still have got issues



No issues just some friendly fun...



Arneken said:


> Well thnaks for you guys to and thanks Gnomey it's because of you if found the site in the first place.



No worries - WW2Talk?


----------



## Arneken (Feb 24, 2008)

Could be ww2f also. I'm on three International forums 2 ww2 and one about ww1 so sometimes I get mixed up here I saw what link.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2008)

Think the link here on all of my accounts anyway...


----------



## Arneken (Feb 25, 2008)

I justed checked and I've got you on my buddie list in ww2talk so ...8)


----------



## Bf109_g (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi there Arneken from a Kiwi and a fellow Iron Maiden fan


----------



## Arneken (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks again. I do see that maidenfans are from around the globe. 

let us decide with up the Irons !!


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 1, 2008)

G'day Arne welcome to the site. Please don't take much notice of the Old Empire Builders the English. We Aussies just send them a nice cup of tea and a lammington (Chocolate Cake) or even a half chewed Iced Vovo (Biscuit) and it seems to settle the POM in them. By the way Arne I am the Aussie the other Aussies were to reluctant to mention in polite conversation hahaha


----------



## plan_D (Mar 3, 2008)

You diggers wouldn't know a nice cup of tea if it scolded your upside down testicles. Keep digging and you might actually reach the right side of the world someday.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 3, 2008)

If all the right side of the world has to offer is cold weather, dampness, grey skies, pale skin and bad teeth... I reakon we'll stay put!


----------



## plan_D (Mar 3, 2008)

Our teeth are fine, stop stealing the dumb Yankee stereotype - we give you Aussies more credit than that.  If you love it so much down there, why do are you still digging !?!


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 3, 2008)

Just making little hidy holes to escape the hordes of poms who migrate here. Seems alot of your countrymen know a good thing when they see it!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 3, 2008)

Plan, stop making fun of my tooth!


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 4, 2008)

Why do we keep digging Holes Plan. Its simple really 2 reasons
1 Bury a POM who has got heat stroke. Much cheaper then flying them home
2 The odd Japanese Tourists who think they are Crocodile Dundee and go play with a Saltie

But here is Plan whinging about us Aussies when we reside in paradise. We don't whinge Plan we just like to remind you English Types every now and again that----
1 You still live next door to France
2 Your Empire no longer exsists
3 You suck at Cricket Rugby Union and League and any other game your lot invented
4 A day at Brighton is nothing compared to a Day at Surfer Paradise or any Aussie Beach for that matter
5 We are sending you 15 boxes of Taipans Red Back Spiders Sydney Funnel Webs and Neville the Garden Aboriginal Gnome and a Kiwi to tell you personally Plan where you can stick Neville


----------



## plan_D (Mar 4, 2008)

That's a perfectly acceptable reason, Wildcat, I don't blame you. And yes, we do know a fine place when we see - we conquered most of them as well !!

Njaco, I am sorry - I'll leave your tooth alone ... it must be quite lonely in there. 

We don't whinge at you Diggers, Emac. You've got it all wrong - sh*t rolls down hill, gripes go up hill. We'd never whinge about you Aussies. As for your comments;

1. Yes, we do live next door to France - it's a good stepping stone for invading the rest of Europe.
2. Our Empire no longer exists, but we had one - a nice big one too, and your history starts within that Empire.  
3. Snooker - British are the best in the world. And who got to the World Cup final Rugby - it certainly wasn't Australia - I believe they were knocked out by ENGLAND ! 
4. The only other day that compares to a day in Brighton is a day in San Fran - and that's NOT a good thing. 
5. No it's alright, we enjoy lying the grass without the risk of getting our ass bit by some penisy little spider and dying.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 4, 2008)

plan_D said:


> That's a perfectly acceptable reason, Wildcat, I don't blame you. And yes, we do know a fine place when we see - we conquered most of them as well !!
> 
> Njaco, I am sorry - I'll leave your tooth alone ... it must be quite lonely in there.
> 
> ...



Incorrect as Usual Plan Poms Whinge Aussie Rule. And if **** rolls down hill then the UK has defied the laws gravity as **** seems to have stayed in one place and solidified just of the coast of Europe. As for gripes we have no gripes about the English Plan. We enjoy listening to Poms complain about weather in Australia.

1 Yes you do live next door to France and yes it was a good stepping stone to invade Europe. And the French have been complaining ever since. And ever since you joined the EU
2 Yes you had an Empire and yes our History began with it. But thank you for sending us all out here to be in paradise so we could sit back and look at England and see Christ how did you **** that up
3 Snooker that must have taken you some time to find the only sport you are good at and it involves standing around a table with a stick and balls. And yes we were knocked out in the Rugby by England. But it was the Boks who took the cup home 
4 If San Fransico is the best you can come up with. Means you must have got banned from Marjoca again
5 Lying in wet grass whilst being pissed on by rain constantly and dying from influenza. Give me the spiders any day


----------



## Arneken (Mar 4, 2008)

or how one Belgian guy registrated and makes a Riot between aussies and Brits

Where's that bloody popcorn? 8)


----------



## Njaco (Mar 4, 2008)

Got it right here. You got the soda? This is running through the whole Basic section!


----------



## Arneken (Mar 4, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Got it right here. You got the soda? This is running through the whole Basic section!



great, but I prefer a Beer


----------



## Njaco (Mar 4, 2008)

Its hard keeping up with all the threads they're in! Its like the remote has gone haywire!


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 5, 2008)

Sorry Arne. Its just a Pom Aussie Bitch slap session. Nothing is meant by it just a bit of fun. As for asking Njaco for Beer and popcorn. That is like asking the French to celebrate Waterloo. Neither would be forecoming. Njaco has long pockets and short arms
He wouldn't shout (spring or pay) if a shark bite him. And watching Njaco try and eat popcorn with just 1 tooth would definitely make you feel unwell.


----------



## plan_D (Mar 5, 2008)

Funny that, we've been complaining ever since the French joined. 

Certainly sending you crooks to Australia was a mistake of the British Empire; I always thought the Falkland Isles would have suited you lot better. 

Whoa, don't use the Boks as a dig at us. We knocked you lot out - I bet you were cheering SA like a butt-hurt girl. Accept defeat, go home and drink your four x. 

Have you ever been to Brighton ... San Fran is the best it's going to get for them rainbows. 

I don't live in Lancashire ... it's not wet here 66% of the time.

Yeah, and don't mind the 'argument' it's all just good fun ! I like the Aussies really... <fingers crossed>


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 5, 2008)

And it was your lot who decided to join the French in the EU. Even when De Gaulle Blackballed England. I know he was an ungrateful French Prick. But your lot should have known right from the get go that joining the French in anything wouldn't be profitable or practical

Well you didn't send us to the Falklands. You sent your girlfriend sheep to the Falklands. 

Course I cheered the Boks when we got knocked out. We couldn't allow another Northern Hemisphre team to win. And it looked possible that the French would have ****** you as well. And then who would have complained but the Boks took care of that for you


Have I ever been to Brighton. Can't say I am desperate enough to go there. But Have you ever been to the Great Barrier Reef or the Gold Coast. Makes Brighton look like a muddy puddle

Now did I mention Lancashire. I have no real idea where you throw your hat on a hook. But generally England is a cold wet hole at least 300 days a year. But its ok you have your Paki Curries to keep you warm. Inside and out

And of course its all tongue in cheek Plan. I do like the English. They are so well travelled and universal as long as they stay home 

Am Kidding mate


----------



## plan_D (Mar 5, 2008)

I know you're kidding, dude. I think we're all aware how f*%ked up my nation is, and we're all aware how much I know it so. 

The whole E.U. was a farce from day nought...I've never agreed with it. It's joined a continent together that hates each other and tried to make them friends. In reality it's made them all stab each other in the back with a smile on their faces. And it might be standard English arrogance but I can't help but feel most of the other members have some hidden agenda against Britain, maybe 1588, Agincourt, Waterloo, Libya, Copenhagen and '45 still hurt some of the foreign governments. 

Man, the stories about the Falklands people - I think they've bred with sheep.

I wasn't bothered about losing to the Boks, they're great team. But it was pleasurable to watch the French go down in flames ! And then watch them get all upset over it. Australia was in the history books by then !  

You would be quite desperate if you went to Brighton - horrible place. The only reason you'd visit that place is if you wear rainbow underpants and say ducky at the end of every sentence. I will visit Australia one day; to see all them holes you've been digging.

No, but I mentioned Lancashire because it's the wettest part in Britain. It's bad when the rest of Britain calls them drips. You see, to me, this place (S.Yorkshire) isn't that cold. And as for the curries - prefer a Chinese meself; more trustworthy.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 5, 2008)

Well if you ever do decide to leave the old dart, Aussie's a good a place as anywhere to start a new home. After we finish rubbishing you about being a pom, we'll even welcome you!


----------



## plan_D (Mar 5, 2008)

I would love to work for Qantas one day, spend a few years in Australia. And a B1 or B2 licensed engineer is one trade that is a golden ticket into Australia. There's only like four - and I know one of the others is being a doctor of some sort.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 5, 2008)

Ouch, I've been drawn, cut and quartered! (takes his beer, 3D glasses and one tooth and slinks away......)


----------



## Arneken (Mar 5, 2008)

this is just improving  

I need a new bucket of popcorn


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 5, 2008)

B1 and B2 Hell I didn't know you wanted a Job as a Banana in Pajarmas Plan. I am joking Plan. Course I know you are as well and we share a common mistrust of the French. An old Scottish Uncle of mine (named Robert Bruce) Uncle Bob. Said never trust the French. He was right. Being of the Highland Blood the Scots had the French go back on the Grand Alliance time and time again. But I also look upon England joining the EU through the old BBC TV series Yes Minister. It may have been comedy but it was based on reality viewed through HUMOUR


----------



## Freebird (Mar 5, 2008)

Emac44 said:


> But I also look upon England joining the EU through the old BBC TV series Yes Minister. It may have been comedy but it was based on reality viewed through HUMOUR



Absolutly hilarious show!


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes I know it was Freebird. But one problem. It may have been comedy but it was based on actual events that occured in Parliament or Politics. And that makes it bloody scarey at the same time


----------

